# help with moss and dry start method



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

I want to start a 10 gallon moss tank and saw you can blend moss with yogurt and dry start it on rocks and wood, how can i do this ?
what type of yogurt do i use?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Buttermilk.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

You might find this thread helpful

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=294738&highlight=yogurt


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks for the link , very helpful . would the dry start method work with riccia moss ? will riccia ever 'grab' onto anything ?


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

i've read that riccia never attaches. people use scrubbies or hairnets to wrap it around something.


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

i am going to try a moss milkshake with java moss and see if it grows well


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Scotty b,

Check this out

http://www.shrimptank.ca/2011/04/the-planted-tank-algae-version/#comments


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

that looks nice bub i bet it is a pain to keep the algae off the front glass


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

scotty b said:


> thanks for the link , very helpful . would the dry start method work with riccia moss ? will riccia ever 'grab' onto anything ?


Yeah, riccia will attach itself to rocks. I had some attach by accident when I dry started my mosses. I don't think you need buttermilk. I just chopped up the mosses, spread them on the rock and sprayed them with water with a very tiny amount of Flourish. Something like a couple of drops per liter of water. It'll take about a week or two for them to attach. If you find that the rock or branch they're on is prone to drying out then wrap it in plastic wrap after you spray. Just make sure to unwrap them once a day for around 30 minutes. 

FYI Pellia and mini pellia will can also attach to things during a dry start.


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

would Japaneses moss balls work it if i blended them with butter milk and dry started them ? i know they are algae


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Riccia will not stay attached, if it ever does, when submerged. Also, if you keep it tied to something, you need to constantly trim it to make sure that the lower parts don't die off. If that happens the riccia will just float away. Buttermilk will smell and look funky for a while, but it should work. Make sure to aerate well!


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

started a java moss milkshake , now its a fluffy white mass , will update if it goes well


----------

